# AK47 Black Wood Handguard choice of Wood and Finish



## Yero (Aug 22, 2016)

Hello.

I am working on a custom-project-build AK47. I decided that I want to get read of all the wood on the rifle accept the handguard, but I don't like how red/blond wood pops out with all other parts being black.

So I found a company that offered unfinished AK wood furniture (ironwooddesigns.com). They have the following types of wood available:

- Baltic Birch Laminate
- Eastern Hard Rock Maple
- Hardwood Birch
- Walnut
- Afromosia (African Teak)

I am trying to achieve a black finish (so it fits better with other black colored plastic and metal parts), but still have grains show up. As of now I am thinking of using black dye stain:





I didn't have much experience with wood types and wood finishes. Here is one example of an AK with black furniture








I am trying to get a similar result. Accept maybe have wood even darker (closer to other black parts), but still have grains show up.

*What choice of wood do you guys think I should choose? What's going to work the best based on what I described above? Thanks!*


----------



## jwmalone (Jun 23, 2016)

Id go walnut, and maybe try a ebony stain.


----------



## cooperw (May 30, 2016)

walnut is durable and relatively light


----------

